# how do i start a colony of roaches



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

I'v read on here somewher about starting up a colony of roaches to sustain a constant and cheaper supply of food.

How do I go about starting my own one up? Dubia or Turkistan roaches?

Also I know nothing about these roaches, I have two 4 month old beardies, would the colony supply to many roaches and thus leave me with hundreds of new pets!! ??


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

dubia are better imo as they arnt fast movers and dont climb , i bought a 100 from someone (can give you the email addy) for £25 basically put em in a rub with egg crates and feed em , after a month or so in your case as you only have 2 mouths to feed you can use them as feeders , my beardies and geckos go nuts for them!
They do need heat so you will need a heat mat.


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Cheers hun!

What do you feed them? and are they noisy! ?


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

dog/cat biscuits , veg , bran. i do hear them scratching about but its not that noisy!


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

not like the constant chirping of some crickets then!!

would also be handy for my spiders as well.

if you could PM me with that email addy please, I can look in to it in the next few weeks.


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

Jamie said:


> not like the constant chirping of some crickets then!!
> 
> would also be handy for my spiders as well.
> 
> if you could PM me with that email addy please, I can look in to it in the next few weeks.


 
How many are you looking to start with , im gonna be ordering more soon to boost my colony i can give you some to try.

email is [email protected]
i asked if i could give it out b4 anyone asks!


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

dunno! enough for 2 beardies and a hungry Greenbottle Blue I guess!!

I dont have any spare money at the moment either!


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

gimme a few weeks n ill sort u with some , meet ya at jap koi or summit!


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

rachy said:


> gimme a few weeks n ill sort u with some , meet ya at jap koi or summit!


Sounds good to me you lovely lovely woman! : victory:


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

Jamie said:


> Sounds good to me you lovely lovely woman! : victory:


You creep!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

:whistling2:


----------



## ian_lawton (Apr 19, 2007)

how much spce do you need to breed them?? thanks


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Very little mate, they all huddle up really tightly.


----------



## ashrob (Jul 27, 2007)

I would be interested in some of these to feed my bugs and beetles would need 25 a week is this poss when they breed?


----------

